
Ask HN: Good hacker backpack? - jason_slack
What I mean is laptop, chargers, portable wifi, tablet, maybe a few books, snacks. Going on an extended trip and want to ensure I have room, but a good layout inside the bag.
======
jenkstom
5.11 tactical RUSH12.
[http://www.511tactical.com/rush-12-backpack.html](http://www.511tactical.com/rush-12-backpack.html)

If you organize the inside using MOLLE-capable bags, then you can quickly and
easily expand your storage by just attaching those bags to the outside.

But it's "tacticool", so it's not for everybody. My Dell XPS 13 and a whole
lot of other things fit into it easily. Plus there is a hard plate on the back
that protects the computer from impact from that side of the bag and gives it
support (it's removable).

~~~
burntrelish1273
Nice. I have a bugout bag that's currently a Trager (defunct) day pack that I
used in high-school umpteen years ago: have hauled 8 huge textbooks for months
on end (we didn't have lockers because of pipebombs in the 1970's), car
battery and other things that destroyed every other backpack.

Plus, I seem to be accumulating a number of MOLLE things from trauma kit to
Leatherman to pepper spray.

Currently, my laptop messenger bag is from another defunct company, Hlaska,
which is currently overloaded with a MBP 13 and minimal power/EDC stuff.

I should probably upgrade to a MOLLE bag so I can carry my backup HDD without
using a reusable shopping bag AND messenger bag.

------
evolve2k
Australian Made Crumpler Backpacks are awesome. They come with a lifetime
guarantee because they literally stitch them from canvas. Strong bags with
great design that really last.

[https://www.crumpler.com/au/dry-red-no-5/](https://www.crumpler.com/au/dry-
red-no-5/)

[https://www.crumpler.com/au/about-us/](https://www.crumpler.com/au/about-us/)

> The first Crumpler bag was made in the early 90s when Stuart Crumpler
> couldn’t find a bag that let him cycle home with a slab of beer on his back.

Stu’s solution to this common problem was a tough, handmade messenger bag – he
sourced the best materials he could find and even sought the expertise of a
local parachute maker who pulled the prototype apart and showed him stronger
methods of stitching.

During this time, Will Miller and Dave Roper ran a courier business and needed
quality bags for their riders. Seeing the potential in Stu’s bags, the three
of them founded Crumpler with a handshake and the rest is history.

~~~
cgm616
These look really nice and I want to get one, but shipping to the US is $40.
:/

~~~
evolve2k
Looks like as of 2017 they now fulfil to US via Amazon :)

[https://www.marketplacepulse.com/amazon/usa/crumpler](https://www.marketplacepulse.com/amazon/usa/crumpler)
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0118QTUKU?psc=1](https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0118QTUKU?psc=1)

------
saluki
There are lots of great backpacks in this thread.

I ran across this backpack at wal-mart, it's a great travel pack/day pack. It
has a sleeve in the back (padded to the outside) for a laptop or camelbak,
lots of pockets/sleeves inside that would fit chargers, phones, small tablet.

Loops on outside are great for carabiners/gear on a hike.

[https://www.walmart.com/ip/Outdoor-Products-Quest-
Daypack/51...](https://www.walmart.com/ip/Outdoor-Products-Quest-
Daypack/51036937)

We have three, one was just used for a 6 night campout and came back in
perfect condition.

Oh and best of all they are only $25.

------
sithadmin
I'm a heavy (2-4 flights/week) traveller, and love my North Face 'Router
Transit' backpack: [https://www.thenorthface.com/shop/equipment-backpacks-
mens-b...](https://www.thenorthface.com/shop/equipment-backpacks-mens-
backpacks/router-transit-backpack-nf0a2zco?variationId=LMG)

I usually lug around 2 laptops, a huge USB battery pack, misc. USB
accoutrements, snacks, Bose over-the-ear headphones, and occasionally a (slim
model) game system in it without it being too overpacked or bulky.

~~~
revicon
Wow, what do you do that requires 4 flights per week?

------
timw0j
I bought one of these [https://www.ospreypacks.com/us/en/product/comet-new-
for-fall...](https://www.ospreypacks.com/us/en/product/comet-new-for-
fall-2016-COMETNEW_793.html) a couple years ago as a convention backpack after
being disappointed carrying my TB2 messenger bag. It has a padded slot in the
back for a laptop plus an internal pocket in that slot where you could slide a
tablet easily. Separate from the laptop slot, it also has one large and one
small pocket, with some smaller internal pockets in the small one. The straps
are comfortable enough to wear for multiple full days, assuming breaks here
and there and I've never been wanting for space inside of it.

------
villson
I go through a lot of bags trying to find the perfect one. Quite literally one
every 3-4 months for the last 4 years.

Finally bought the 30l Peak Design backpack. Best thing ever. Worth every
penny.

I can fit: Two laptops - HP 1040 and Lenovo Thinkpad S12 Two chargers for the
laptops 1x 2 port USB charger for phone 8" Tablet 2 Moleskine notebooks 1
camera, either Sigma Dp1 Quattro or Sony RX100 2.5 USB backup drive Several
batteries for the Sigma camera Audiotechnica m30 headphones All the infernal
RSA tokens I have to carry USB cables, 2 ethernet cables 10000 mAh battery
pack Other odds and ends... mug, access cards and what not

~~~
jason_slack
it seems most people use this as a camera bag. I can't seem to tell if it is
open in the middle or if there is some sort of camera padding setup.

Also, you mention a lot of gear fits. Do you have this gear just tossed in
there or are there enough compartments for the list you mention?

~~~
villson
The peak design bags have dividers they refer to as origami dividers. The
majority of the volume of the bag can be customized using the dividers.

The is a laptop sleeve between the back of the bag and the main compartment.
In that sleeve there is a divider. I believe the divider is meant to separate
a 15" mac book and full sized ipad. The sleeve is large enough for my 14"
laptop and my 12" laptop. Additionally, the sections you use to get in to the
main compartment have padded organizers.

The bag is really clever and seems to be incredibly well built, time will tell
on that.

Check out the youtube videos.

------
camgunz
I bought a DSPTCH Daypack a couple years ago and it's pretty amazing. I don't
know if you'd get a good layout inside the pack (there's a couple pouches, a
small zipped pouch at the top, and a couple bottle pouches on the side inside
the main compartment, but that's all. That aside, it's only a couple pounds,
super tough and comfortable, and not gaudy. The laptop pouch fits a new 13"
MBP _AND_ a ThinkPad x220, but it expands well so things don't just rattle
around in there.

------
DrScump
Another backpack recommendation thread, from last year:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13369197](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13369197)

------
KiDD
I love my Pelican S100 Backpack! Has a watertight crushproof Pelican hardcase
to protect my MacBook Pro and a decent sized pockets to carry iPad Pro,
Headphones, Dongles, etc...

[http://www.pelican.com/us/en/product/durable-travel-
backpack...](http://www.pelican.com/us/en/product/durable-travel-
backpacks/sport/sport-elite/S100/)

------
kingnothing
I love my Timbuk2 Spire.

[http://www.timbuk2.com/laptop-backpacks](http://www.timbuk2.com/laptop-
backpacks)

~~~
jason_slack
I was looking at this. Do you know the differences between the Spire and the
Rogue?

Edit: Amazon to the rescue. They had a comparison chart. The Spire is 32L,
Rogue is 27L

------
decafb
I love waterproof messenger bags as [ortlieb]([https://ortliebusa.com/product-
category/ortlieb/messenger-ba...](https://ortliebusa.com/product-
category/ortlieb/messenger-bags/)) offers. Perfectly waterproof and sturdy
material. A bit pricey though. They also have some more traditional looking
bags.

------
soulnothing
I've had my timbuk2 messenger for about 9 years now. The inside looks like it
got mauled. Lots of tears. But it still holds up rather well. The strap and
everything else is very comfortable.

I use it to get groceries once a week. It's come on every vacation I've gone
on. I've moved with it. It is not a simple work backpack. It goes with me
everywhere. Really great investment.

~~~
mdouglass
Second that, I've had the timbuk2 commute 2.0 messenger bag since 2010 and it
goes everywhere with me. Daily to/from work, every business/personal trip,
etc. Mine's still in excellent condition other than one broken zipper on one
of the inner pockets.

------
jamestomasino
I love the Minaal 2.0. [https://www.minaal.com/products/minaal-carry-on-
bag](https://www.minaal.com/products/minaal-carry-on-bag)

It's got a ton of storage and it's designed to be a single-travel bag. Check
out some reviews on Youtube and you'll see what I mean.

~~~
jason_slack
Wow, I like this one too.

------
Overtonwindow
My problem is strength of the bag. Once I put all of my gear into a bag, if I
start adding documents or manuals, the bag begins to break down. The strap
becomes worn, and the point of failure of where the strap connects to the top
of the bag, usually goes first. I wish these bags had a weight rating.

~~~
lowry
Try Everiki Versa.

------
pkinsky
TAD EDC. It's extremely overbuilt but between the integrated dry bag laptop
sleeve and the MOLLE attachment points it's worth it.
[http://store.tripleaughtdesign.com/FAST-Pack-
EDC](http://store.tripleaughtdesign.com/FAST-Pack-EDC)

------
carsongross
It's a goofy name, but I really like the three-zipper configuration of the
Mystery Ranch Urban Assault:

[http://www.mysteryranch.com/urban-assault-
pack](http://www.mysteryranch.com/urban-assault-pack)

Makes it really easy to get down into the pack.

------
choiway
Mission Workshop Arkiv Modular system. I've been using the R6 for three years
and it's still like new.

[https://missionworkshop.com/products/arkiv-bag-
series](https://missionworkshop.com/products/arkiv-bag-series)

------
disfadbish
BrainBag from Tom Bihn, tombihn.com

~~~
bdcravens
Have one, and while spacious, I've never felt well organized with it.

These days I'm carrying an eBags Professional - laptop space, center tablet
pocket that can be accessed from top, pocket for files/papers, bottom hard
compartment for charger, reasonably well organized pockets for pens, usb
drives, etc, and most importantly for travel, it has dual carry-on handle pass
throughs.

~~~
bitmage
The Brain Bag by itself is not well organized, but add a Brain Cell to hold
the laptop, a Snake Charmer for cables, and a Freudian Slip for papers and
you're getting somewhere. You're also getting spendy, so there is that. But
the bags last forever and show great attention to detail in their
construction. (Another risk is that you'll soon find yourself buying a Bihn
travel bag, briefcase, etc...)

~~~
bdcravens
I have the Brain Cell.

------
citruspi
I got a 21L GR1[1] a month or so ago to replace a messenger bag and I really
like it so far. It seems pretty well built with solid material.

[1]: [https://www.goruck.com/gr1/](https://www.goruck.com/gr1/)

~~~
jason_slack
Impressive!!

------
aaronarduino
I've really enjoyed this backpack from Amazon
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N7HOVXE](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N7HOVXE)

------
revicon
I carry my GoRuck GR2 everywhere I go, it's the most versatile backpack I've
ever owned.

[https://www.goruck.com/gr2/](https://www.goruck.com/gr2/)

